# How do add depth to planted tanks



## JDub2006 (12 mo ago)

I’m trying to dirt a tank using MGOPM with the walstad method, in her book she says to do an inch of dirt and 0.5-0.75 of an inch cap. But any deeper and it may become anaerobic. How do I make a depth of 4 inches? Also this is my first dirted tank. Thanks for your replies


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

That's going to be nearly impossible with a Walstad build. Probably lots of rock in the background, really build it up it doesn't need to be pretty as your going to cover them. GG gel spot glue them together (grind up some substrate and glue it on to cover the white glue). Then add the soil substrate around it in the normal depth. 

You could dry start moss on the rocks before you put them in the tank. Blend up some java moss (I'd use tissue cultures) into a plastic cup with a bit of RIO water, add a teaspoon of natural greek yogurt (stops mold) and paint it on the rocks to cover them this could take a few weeks to a month or so but it really turns out well. 

This is a dry start method you can search youtube for "dry start yogurt method".


----------



## FernKing (4 mo ago)

JDub2006 said:


> I’m trying to dirt a tank using MGOPM with the walstad method, in her book she says to do an inch of dirt and 0.5-0.75 of an inch cap. But any deeper and it may become anaerobic. How do I make a depth of 4 inches? Also this is my first dirted tank. Thanks for your replies


You can do the “Dutch style” of aquascaping. Use plants to create depth. It works very well with the Walstad method. Tall plants in the back, medium plants in the middle and small plants in the front. You can also stagger them to create “portals” or drama. Check it out.








Aquascaping ideas


The 2Hr Aquarist's comprehensive guide on aquascaping styles practiced for the advanced planted aquarium. Includes showcase of fellow aquascapers’ works on Iwagumi, Natural style, Dutch style, Natural Biotope and Hardscape Diorama.




www.2hraquarist.com


----------

